# Phal gigantea are in buds



## bigleaf (Oct 28, 2015)

A few of my large Phal gigantea are in buds. Now that hot summer is behind us, plants are getting more light. I haven't been very much with watering these plants when hanging on the wall. I like the tree fern plaque to be slightly tilted so there is better water contact time. So I did a little bit rearranging. This way these plants will be happier this winter.






















Also a Phal schilleriana in spike already. It may flower in January.











Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis






Phalaenopsis Princess Kaiulani 'Peter Lin' HCC/AOS - has 3 keiki's - I don't think there are enough roots to separate these keiki yet.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow, some spectacular specimens you have there! Hope you can post updates on those gigantea's when they pop open.


----------



## Justin (Oct 28, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 28, 2015)

no wonder they are called gigantea - lovely plants


----------



## abax (Oct 28, 2015)

Mr. Lin, when you have some keiki ready to detach from
Princess K, I have a very large keiki of fasciata with spikes
to trade.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2015)

Look at all those spikes!


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 28, 2015)

Wonder plants!


----------



## Stone (Oct 28, 2015)

Beautifully growm giants! Nice schill too!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 29, 2015)

Beautiful.. You're killing us with these elephant ears


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, that is glorious! I would love to visit your green house. So many big specimens, so many spikes. Your plants look very attractive mounted, with the leaves hanging down and the pendant spikes.

My gigantea's spike dried up this year, so no gigantea flowers for me, sadly.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 29, 2015)

I'ts going to be a good show.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2015)

eggshells said:


> I'ts going to be a good show.



Yes, a great one !!!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow! May I ask, which country are you in?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 29, 2015)

WOW! Such pristine leaves. Please do post again when they're in flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Wow! May I ask, which country are you in?



He's in Texas, USA.


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I will be sure to update when these come into bloom. They weren't getting enough light or water when I used to hang them vertically along the side of my greenhouse. They also got too cold in the winter. There is one currently with many buds have reduced to just 3 leaves. I feel that I had to do something.

When a Phal gigantea produce a few flowers, size can be as large as 6.5-7.0 cm. The largest flower I've seen is 7.5 cm. A few of my Phal gigantea bloom 2-3 times a year. When a plant produce hundreds of flowers, flower size is usually reduced. My recent awarded plant measure 6.5 cm in February but reduced to 5.5 cm when awarded later in June. It would be great to have a Phal gigantea with over 100 6.5-7.0 cm flowers.

One of my larger Phal gigantea has gotten big and heavy. I place the plastic basket into a larger wood basket - and use the 4 basket wire. Plant still tip over on one side. I knew about using chains but just never got around to it until now. If I had done this sooner, it would make watering easier.

Before





After




















The 4 wire hanger is removed after I took these pictures. Although I use 3 chains, it seems that only 2 chains are needed to balance this plant.


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 30, 2015)

Great info, thanks.



bigleaf said:


>



Wow, such an impressive plant. One of my orchid goals is to one day have a nice big specimen gigantea like this.


----------

